# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Smart Mirror, Wirecard AG, Munich, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Wirecard AG

----------


## Airicist

"Wirecard transforms shopping experience with unique Smart Mirror"
Wirecard Labs prototype is the first mirror to integrate ordering and payment options

----------


## Airicist

Smart Mirror by Wirecard Labs

Published on Jul 16, 2019




> Our #Innovation Lab is once again pushing the boundaries of the #shopping experience with its new #SmartMirror prototype, uniquely allowing shoppers to access product information and even pay through the mirror.

----------

